
Solidus: A Protocol for Confidential Transactions on Public Blockchains [pdf] - indescions_2017
https://eprint.iacr.org/2017/317.pdf
======
xiphias
It looks like it can be implemented efficiently only on top of ZKSnarks, and
doesn't try really hard to compare with MimbleWimble, the obvious competitor
(just writes a few words about it that doesn't make me confident in trusting
the paper)

